# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Sambal gezond of ongezond?

## Sander0003

Is het eten van sambal wel of niet gezond? De ene keer lees ik van wel en de andere keer lees ik weer verhalen over slokdarmkanker e.d.

Alvast bedankt voor de info.

Mvg,

Sander

----------


## Agnes574

Te véél is nooit goed, maar pikant eten zorgt wel voor een snelle stofwisseling en in bepaalde landen eten ze zowat alles pikant  :Wink:

----------


## Margareta

Nee hoor sambal is niet ongezond.
De beste sambals maak je zelf met verse pepers.

----------


## sliana

als je sambal zelf maakt weet je wat er precies in zit en dan gaan er nog andere ingredieenten in behalve pepers,juin (ui) en knoflook.
Das heel wat beters dan zo'n sambal uit een potje.....

----------

